# The search has ended



## JoelB

I use similar super-thin-kerf blades from Frued and I am equally impressed. The blades slice through hard maple like it is not even there. Not much dust and best of all you only lose a 1/16th of an inch as opposed to the 1/8 I lose with my Ridge Carbide. I only wish there was a way to get a 10" diam version of a super thin blade like this. I have a lot of 3" thick maple I need to slice up.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

I've tried several of these 7 1/4 but none come close to Freud. You might want to try flipping over the cut with the same side on the fence.


----------



## jcees

Grand idea!


----------



## Dchip

Thanks for the review, I'm definitely gonna give this a try. Where did you buy the blade?

Edit:
Nevermind, I found it at HD. It seems you have done some research in the 7 1/4'' thin-kerf blade market. How does this blade compare to the standard freud diablo
http://www.homedepot.com/Tools-Hardware-Power-Tool-Accessories-Saw-Blades/Diablo/h_d1/N-5yc1vZb8n9ZgeZ1xqd/R-100008676/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Thanks again.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

yes, I got it at HD. the difference between this and the other diablo 7 1/4" is this blade uses new lock-tooth technology which it wasn't the main selling point for me but the they are set deeper and are slightly longer which means it does have more carbide and the most important thing for me was the pyramid tooth geometry. it's < left-right-center>. super tracking no saw marks.
If they would make this in 10" with 30 teeth and leave the thickness as is it would be Awesome. it would be the ultimate rip blade.


----------



## Dchip

Thanks for the info, I will be checking these blades out this weekend.


----------



## sawblade1

They do make it in a 10" blade it is called a glue line rip, I love Freud Blades and use them on all of my circular style ( ie. table, miter saw) and they perform great, Look ma no blade marks or tear-outs !!!!!!!!


----------



## Chinitorama

Thanks for the review! Was wondering about these blades after seeing one at HD last week. I agree with sawblade1 about the Glue Line Rip. Awesome blades, but they cost like 7x as much as this one. Plus the Glue Line makes a 1/8"+ kerf. $15?? I'm getting one of these next for sure.


----------



## AaronK

thanks for the review. I was wondering about this type of thing ever since I saw it on Matthias Wandel's site.

any idea of how the blade deflects under pressure? How square are your cuts? also have you tried using it to crosscut?


----------



## Dchip

Even the 10'' thin-kerf glue line rip is 3/32'', whereas I believe this is only 1/16'' aka 2/32''. Doesn't seem like a big difference, but could definitely help on underpowered saws. The difference b/w 1/8'' and 3/32'' is pretty big I've noticed. Plus, the lighter weight probably makes a big noise difference. My 2 cents.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

any idea of how the blade deflects under pressure? How square are your cuts? also have you tried using it to crosscut?

I'm sure it will deflect under pressure even a thick kerf 10" blades do. not about to screw this one up yet ;-) cuts are 100% square as long as the board has a 100% flat surface and the blade is 100% at 90 degree and the fence is 100% at 90 degree ;-) I got this for ripping and not crosscutting, I use Diablo 80T for crosscuts.

They do make it in a 10" blade it is called a glue line rip

Yes I know about the glue line thin kerf blade LM75R. but it's not the same thing. for one thing it costs. $60.00. and the second thing is, the plate is 0.71 and the kerf is 0.091 which is even better than their other thin kerf but this blade has plate 0.040 ad kerf 0.065. 
it doesn't get any better than this for $15.00


----------



## AnthonyC

I just used their plywood finish blade in my circ saw to break down some MDF for my router cabinet. It was exactly like cutting through butter. I could not even tell when it engaged the wood.

I still use wider blades in the TS, but Freud has me sold on their circular saw blades now!


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

As i said in my other CS review, If you want sharpness, quality, longevity and PRICE, Freud has the best saw blades and router bits.


----------



## AaronK

cool. thanks again for the info.


----------



## Dusty56

I also use the Freud 7 1/4" blades in my TS for both ripping and cross cutting. They save a lot of pricey , exotic wood in the long run .
Nice review and great to see some real pictures instead of downloaded product photos : ) 
Thank you !


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Dchip, The link you posted is not for Demo Demon. that is a regular Diablo blade.


----------



## roman

Freud has yet to impress me.


----------



## Dchip

Thanks router, I'm gonna give both a look since they should both be at HD. Probably pick them both up, too, since they're pretty damn cheap, and see which one suits my needs. I will keep all your advise in mind.

Sorry to turn this post into something it's not, but do you have any experience with the high tooth count finish daiblo blades on the table saw, like this one:
http://www.homedepot.com/h_d1/N-5yc1vZ1xqd/R-100627136/h_d2/ProductDisplay?langId=-1&storeId=10051&catalogId=10053

Ive been doing a lot of boxes with 1/2-1/4'' stock, but have been using a full-kerf combo blade for cross cuts. Seems this would keep more grain continuity, with possibly a smoother cut, as long as it could guarantee square cuts on my miter sled.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

My primary blade, the one that stays in the table saw is Diablo 80T 10". been using it for two years and is as impressive now as it was when first tested. so the 7 1/4 inch at 60T should give you clean cross-cut results + thinner Kerf. 
larger blades have thicker kerf and more carbide and less chance of deflection theoretically but if your fence is not aligned and you are pushing something thick that doesn't have a flat side against it, then even the best blades will deflect.


----------



## mark88

freud is by far my #1 when it comes to quality and sheer sharpness. Its worth every penny.


----------

